# PowerDVD Sound But No Picture



## NudistIslandGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm using PowerDVD on another computer. When you play a video file, all you get is the background picture when no movie is playing. The background picture of the person wearing sunglasses with the logo at the top left of the screen. I get sound but no picture. I checked under visualization the options are Off or Alchemy>Random. When I choose this, I get what you get in Windows Media Player for background picture wile music is playing, kinda hard to explain. If you goto Windows Media Plauer and set the visualization to random, you get the same thing I get, waves. cool design stuff, funky colors, etc. But on my laptop, when I play a movie or video file on PowerDVD, I get video and sound. But on this computer, you don't get video, only sound. I have the visualization set to Off. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Punk (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't have to double post...


----------



## NudistIslandGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't mean to, mostly my computers fault, it messed up so I signed off and signed on this one and it said it didn't post from my other account. Please post if you have an answer to my problem.


----------



## Punk (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you tried re-installing it?


----------



## MasterEVC (Sep 29, 2007)

Ive seen this before at work, a brand new machine out fo box wouldnt play dvd's even with a dvd program like power dvd installed.

get the K-Lite mega codec pack from free-codecs.com

I installed that and they were able to play dvd's


----------

